
Animated GIFs Illustrating the Art of Japanese Wood Joinery - miles
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2016/10/04/animated-gifs-illustrating-the-art-of-japanese-wood-joinery/
======
ars
One thing I've always noticed about Japanese Wood Joinery is that the results
are very pretty (the beams look like they grew together), but not very strong
(at least not relative to the strength of the original board - a strength that
_can_ be achieved with some glue).

For example look at some of the examples where the original board is cut down
to less than 1/6 of its original size. Or where the design creates a large
stress concentration point (in certain types of loading).

Is it mainly used in places where they can afford to overbuild it with very
large pieces of wood?

~~~
CaptSpify
What I always heard was: These techniques became a thing in japan because they
don't have many forests compared to Europe, so they had to build structures
that could be torn down and re-assembled. Especially temples, as monks would
get prosecuted in one region, then have to move to another. Additionally, they
don't many good minerals to use for nails and such.

I don't know if that is true though.

~~~
jnordwick
> as monks would get prosecuted in one region, then have to move to another

I guess lawyers have always been a problem.

------
nlawalker
This is tailor-made for Reddit's /r/oddlysatisfying.

I've never really had any desire or reason to have anything 3D-printed, but I
would absolutely print a collection of these to have on my desk as
conversation pieces and fidget-toys. The "lock" pieces could be printed a bit
longer than the original designs call for to facilitate removal.

~~~
draker
Search for "burr puzzles"; they are mostly made of wood and fit together
similarly but have many solution combinations.

------
Insanity
Watching those GIFs actually has something soothing/relaxing about it. It is
actually quite a beautiful technique.

For those who've missed it, his twitter account (which has more gifs):
[https://twitter.com/thejoinery_jp](https://twitter.com/thejoinery_jp)

------
vorotato
wouldn't these be great for multi-part 3d prints?

~~~
zaroth
TFA;

Wood joinery is a dying art but the man behind these animations has hope. “3D
printing and woodworking machinery has enabled us to create complicated forms
fairly easily” he says, indicating that wood joinery techniques have plenty of
applications for digital processing and manufacturing as well.

------
n00b101
Does he offer the CAD files for download?

------
syphilis2
Is there a place that has the animations in GIF format where they can be
downloaded?

------
jlebrech
if you could teach a toddler to put one those together imagine how smart it
could be in later life (if that's even how smarts work)

~~~
ars
That's pretty much the opposite of smarts. That's rote based learning, (which
is very important in certain fields), but does not increase smarts (train
smarts really, since it can't be increased, only fully employed).

Now if instead of teaching your toddler how to put them together you let him
figure it out for himself, now you are getting somewhere.

------
lrsngn
hey try this app. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wood-
joints/id837964581?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wood-
joints/id837964581?mt=8)

~~~
gus_massa
Did you made this app? Does it have at least one preview video? The static
image look interesting, but not as interesting as a video can be for this type
of demonstrations.

